# Sourdough Fish Batter



## oregonsmoke

I got some cat fish the other day from a friend and had a hungerin for fish and chips. I've never heard of anyone using catfish for fish n chips but thought what the heck, I'll try it. Never really heard of anyone using sourdough for batter either, but it was something I've been wanting to try for awhile. I kinda took a shot in the dark at it and, it turned out awesome and is super easy. Give it a try and let me know what you think.

1-1/2 cups sourdough starter

1 egg

1 Tbsp melted butter

1/4 or less cup flour

1 tsp salt

1/2 tsp black pepper

1/2 tsp garlic powder

1/2 tsp chili powder


----------



## scarbelly

I see you are new - please do us a favor and update your profile with your location then swing by Roll Call and say hello 

Batter sounds good  - just so you know, we are big on qview (pictures) of food


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Thanks for the memories, I had something like 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






that as a younger, my grandpa was an oldtimer and his Little Wifey did Sourdough all the time, gotta take the G-son fishing now...


----------



## oregonsmoke

Scarbelly said:


> I see you are new - please do us a favor and update your profile with your location then swing by Roll Call and say hello
> 
> Batter sounds good  - just so you know, we are big on qview (pictures) of food



10-4. Just updated my profile


----------

